# Chromed GA16DE valve cover



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The new chrome valve cover I got for 70 bucks and the 9 dollar chrome oil cap.The new valve cover doesn't leak anymore, the old one had a slight leak near the distributor *sigh* I just love the new GA16DE. Future mods: JWT ECU and cams... prolly next summer


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Lookin sharp. Now you know you've gotta polish that intake manifold cause it looks so out of place next to all the bling under there.  
Very clean looking.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

that and polish the bracket that holds the throttle cables or paint them. otherwise looks real good


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Wow, i like your engine bay, its nice and clean :thumbup: . That valve cover looks great. Are you planning to take your car to this years meets? I would love to see another 1.6 b13 in the chicago meets. Well keep up the great work.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ebay speical, looks very good an very shiny.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks good. But I have to correct you on one thing. The valve cover is polished not chromed. You cannot chrome aluminum.
You can also polish your ac lines. I see yours have what look like small rust spots. Start with a fine steel wool. Then move up to a fine polishing compound.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice looking chrome! :thumbup: 

any plans on chroming your manifold?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

looking good
i think u got it from ebay from the link that i posted 
i knew somebody would use it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice job man......nice


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good. but i agree with the person that said you need to do something about the intake manifold. it sticks out pretty bad.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I second that motion^^^ Looks good..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looking good nice and clean keep it up


----------



## Partyboy25 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Help Plz!!!*

OK, i got one of these off of ebay and installed it today. The thing is that it was a 95 valve cover and I put it on my 96 to replace the plastic one. :thumbup: When I did this I had to get a new PCV Valve too, but the one they gave me woudnt go in all the way. So I put teflon tape on it and put it in but not to tight to mess it up. Well, now my car doesnt run well at all. :thumbdwn: The car doesnt accelerate like it use to. In 5th gear I can push the gas to the floor and it acts like cruise control cause the speed wont go up. Also when I downshift, if I dont shift quick, the RPM's drop so fast the the engine dies and I have to start it up again.

If you have ne ideas what is wrong with it plz post it. Thanks


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Partyboy25 said:


> OK, i got one of these off of ebay and installed it today. The thing is that it was a 95 valve cover and I put it on my 96 to replace the plastic one. :thumbup: When I did this I had to get a new PCV Valve too, but the one they gave me woudnt go in all the way. So I put teflon tape on it and put it in but not to tight to mess it up. Well, now my car doesnt run well at all. :thumbdwn: The car doesnt accelerate like it use to. In 5th gear I can push the gas to the floor and it acts like cruise control cause the speed wont go up. Also when I downshift, if I dont shift quick, the RPM's drop so fast the the engine dies and I have to start it up again.
> 
> If you have ne ideas what is wrong with it plz post it. Thanks


You need to buy a PCV from a 93. You are also going to have to buy the 93 gasket kit, and the 93 valve cover bolts.
The stock bolts you already have will be to long for the new cover.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

if i was to purchase the same cover as Partyboy25 has...would i still need to get the stuff you mentioned ....even tho i have a 95 sentra and not 96 like he does?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes you would. The metal valve cover is from a b13. Thats why you need the b13 gasket kit, I think it comes with the bolts also.
I have a b13 cover I dont need any more. I paid $40 for it. It still needs to be polished thoe. The polishing is around $50.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

the gasket does NOT come with the bolts. you have to get them seperately. also, go to the dealer to get them, because you will need the little black rubber/steel washers as well, and not reuse your old ones.


but the gastet set, you can just get at any autopart store.


BTW, you said your other cover leaked a bit by the distributor. you know theres supposed to be RTV on that hump right there, right? if not, your will have leaking.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks amazing nice job :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> Yes you would. The metal valve cover is from a b13. Thats why you need the b13 gasket kit, I think it comes with the bolts also.
> I have a b13 cover I dont need any more. I paid $40 for it. It still needs to be polished thoe. The polishing is around $50.


Thanks for the info, very helpfull


----------

